
JMC gets honorary degree from Harvard - pg
http://www.news.harvard.edu/gazette/2008/06.05/01-honorands.html
======
helveticaman
FYI: JMC is John McCarthy.

------
hugh
Aarg. Not another set of initials to learn!

Even _after_ looking at the article it took me a while to figure out who "JMC"
was since I expected his last name to start with a C, not an M, and that James
P. Comer guy threw me for a little while.

------
akd
It's not clear that these honorary degrees have any meaning or purpose.

~~~
Hexstream
Meaning of an honorary degree: a (potentially prestigious) education
establishment formally attests to the relevance of one's contribution to
society.

------
hhm
Also, J. K. Rowling, author of the Harry Potter series, got her honorary
degree from Harvard together with JMC. Very surprising.

